# Please correct my mistakes



## Frenchlover1

Bună seara!

Cum noi spunem "Please correct my mistakes" în limba română?

(Please correct my mistakes)

La revedere!


----------



## renatapatry

Frenchlover1 said:


> Cum *se spune* "Please correct my mistakes" în limba română?



Vă rog    să-mi corectaţi/corectaţi-mi   greselile!

Pa!Pa


----------



## Frenchlover1

Mulţumesc mult!


----------



## renatapatry

Cu multă plăcere!


----------

